# ND breed standard examples?



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey all,

I know that we can read the breed standard but, after talking with some 4Hers, we were thinking it's more useful, especially for newbies, to see comparisons of standard and not with explanations as to why. I think we've done that here with this pic or that but I didn't think it exists in an organized way. So if it doesn't already exist can we build it? I know it's a big question but there are many of us who live in the middle of nowhere and have no interest in showing but who do want to have excellent animals that met/exceed the standard. 

I know my way around Icelandic sheep but it was because I went to a specific Icelandic judging course. I'd love to have the same level of knowledge about my Nigerians.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bump
I have the same question?


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe if we keep bumping this gunsmith, it will happen?

Or we could start it?


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Bump again! I am interested too!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

if you go to Rosasharn farm they have had many National champions and i'm sure they would be happy to share some pictures.Right now Fairlea farm is hot so ask them aswell.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

This is a good idea! So you want pictures of really nice animals and then some not so great ones to compare? I'll see if I can get some together...


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok, so here's one basic example and I'm sure others on here will give better ones.
The gold doe pictured here is Algedi Farm DJ Honey Dew, probable one of the nicest Nigerian does on the west coast. The other was one of my first does who has now been sold. Her name is Jackie.
Toplines: Honey Dew's topline is completely level while Jackie's topline is not. Jackie has a weak chine (the area right behind the withers where it dips) and her rump is very steep.

Length of Body: Honey Dew is very long while Jackie is quite short bodied.

Depth of Body: Honey Dew has nice depth of body while Jackie doesn't. Having good depth of body means that the doe has room for multiple kids and a healthy rumen. Jackie had twins one year and she blew up like a balloon because there wasn't much room for them. 

Feet and Legs: Honey Dew stands on strong, straight, legs with good rear leg angulation. Rear leg angulation is how much the bend is in the hock if you will. I'm sure there's a better was to explain that! Jackie's legs are not quite straight in the front and she could use more angulation in the rear, her rear legs are posty.

Length of Neck: Honey Dew has a long, graceful neck while Jackie's could use some more length.

Smoothness of blending: Honey Dew is very smoothly blended while Jackie is not. Being smoothly blended means that all the different parts of the doe blend together smoothly. 

I could keep going but I have a class to get to! It would be nice if we could make up a whole chart that shows each trait individually.


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

WalshKidsGoats said:


> Ok, so here's one basic example and I'm sure others on here will give better ones.
> The gold doe pictured here is Algedi Farm DJ Honey Dew, probable one of the nicest Nigerian does on the west coast. The other was one of my first does who has now been sold. Her name is Jackie.
> Toplines: Honey Dew's topline is completely level while Jackie's topline is not. Jackie has a weak chine (the area right behind the withers where it dips) and her rump is very steep.
> 
> ...


Walshkidgoats,

My Wife & I had our NIgerians in 5 different ADGA, with mixed success. We have had allot of second in class but no CH yet. I'm use to horses and cattle. Dairy Goats are a different matter. Listening to the judge's critique was like listening to a foreign language. I now understand allot of the terminology but applying them to my goats without being able to understand the differences is frustrating at best. We've only been doing this a couple. Bottom Line is your last post was extremely helpful & was exactly what I was looking for!! Thank you very much!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone. This is the kind of info I was definitely looking for. 

I was also considering gathering the photos on various threads and compiling them into a master thread. 

Would that be ok?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Honey Dew is also VERY posty. If she had much more rear leg angulation, I would say she is almost perfect. I would want her head a little smaller though, it looks too big to me


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Drat. 

Just found out that my little doe, Holly, has a steep rump. Good thing she's a mix and unsuitable for showing anyway! 

Thanks for posting the pictures like that. I've seen champions before, and I read the literature, but seeing a good doe with an average/sub par goat for comparison actually made it all make sense!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

if you bing NIGERIAN SHOW GOATS it will bring up tons of pictures. i'm so proud our Fairlea Rembrandt made the list. the second picture is a black and tan doe that in my opinion is what the nigerian breeders are looking for. the sixth picture is our rembrandt buck i love his black and white speckles but i think he is very correct too. now bing nigerian adga champions pictures the second picture is of a sixteen year old doe who just recently passed, but just look at her for her age she is amazing the 6th picture isthe same doe from the rear there alot of sort of plain goats on that same site as well.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I would love the same thing except of full sized does such a Alpine, Saanen, Nubian, Lamancha, or toggenburg.
I am very interested in this and showing. Maybe if I can get good pictures I'll try posting my does and asking what you think. 
Thanks so much for starting this thread.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

you can bing any breed and it will show you great examples.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If someone is wanting to collect forum photos and make a list of good/bad traits, please just be sure to ask the owners beforehand and get their permission.

Finding that perfect goat is hard, because each goat has something...I wouldn't say any goat is flawless. There will always be something that could use a little tweaking.

But here's NDGA's "ideal" nigerian...


----------



## LaMancha_Alpine_Lover (Aug 20, 2013)

ND's have the same conformation standards as their larger counterparts. They're judged no differently.

Here are two of my girls (standard dairy goats). They're both very similarly built kids, but definitely some trade offs between the two here & there. The chamoisee doe shows us a cleaner, sharper front end with tighter shoulders. She also has a longer neck over the cou blanc doe. She has a more correct rump with higher thurls. The cou doe has her advantages as well. She has a longer bone pattern throughout, as well as standing on a bit more correct feet & legs (straighter at the knee) She has less tenancy to elbow out over the chamoisee doe.


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who provided input to this thread!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would also like to add that everyone has their own idea of 'the perfect Nigerian Dwarf'. Sure, there is the breed standard, but one National Champion can be way different than another. I prefer my goats more of the 'old style' but still conformationally correct, while another breeder may prefer his/her goats the new style. Just depends.


----------



## Patricia-Meyer (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's one place to start. Deb explains with photos some of the strengths and weakness of different nigerians. It helps teach what to look for.

http://www.debpnigerians.com/choosingyourgoat.htm


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness everyone -this is great. Thanks so much.


----------

